# 2-14 [Round III w/ the Beasts of 3 Mile]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hit up 3 Mile again last night with Mitch & our roommate Johnny. Got on the water at 1:45AM & were off by 5AM. Johnny didn't like being out at night & got seasick as well, so we had to cut our trip way shorter than we wanted to & didn't get to fish any of the lights that we normally do, but we still made the best of it & got on some good fish. 8'' Gotcha Plastics chartreuse twister tails on 1 oz. jigheads worked through the entirety of the water column until you find the fish are the name of the game.

*Check out the full report here:http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/2-14-[-bull-skah-teers-pt-i]-490674/#post4179146*

*Tally for the night:*

*Johnny:* Nada
*Me:* 34'', 35.5'', 36'', & 36.5'' bulls
*Mitch:* 37.5'' bull

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's the rest of the photos. The forum keeps crashing & then closing Google Chrome for some reason when I try to upload them. Never had this happen before yesterday & now it's happening every time I try to add photos.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Man, I really need to get a good light for my kayak. Maybe one of these days I'll have it in me to make the trip over there for the bridge lights.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

boomyak said:


> Man, I really need to get a good light for my kayak. Maybe one of these days I'll have it in me to make the trip over there for the bridge lights.


If you ever get lights & you're looking for some fishing partners out there, let me know & we'd be more than happy to join you!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and photos. Too bad your friend got seasick.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yaker (Oct 30, 2013)

Where do you get your Gotcha plastics?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Yaker said:


> Where do you get your Gotcha plastics?


Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle is the only place I can find them consistently. I buy the bulk bag of like two dozen usually, it's an awesome deal & lasts a while!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sea sick or bay sick...



.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

You guys exemplify the kayak fishing community! Great job, great fun, great fish! Keep up the "GREAT" work.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jgatorman said:


> You guys exemplify the kayak fishing community! Great job, great fun, great fish! Keep up the "GREAT" work.


Dang, one of the nicest comments I've received in a while, really appreciate it man!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

*Thank YOU!!!*

Thank you for the pics of all the adventures you are sharing with us and your friends. These moments in time will probably stick with you for a lifetime. They could possibly be some of the best memories you ever have!!! They also cause me to reminisce of my younger years and some of my best memories catching the beautiful bull reds off of FT Pickens pier and at the pass down from pier all the way back in 1981 while in or skipping high school (from not coming home until dawn). This is why I never understood slot fishing for reds. Catch and release of the big girls was always more fun for me. Also it was a lot easier to sneak a few beers at that age at night lol. I hope to catch up with you guys this year. I should be down in March and often in April. I really want to knock a few fish off of my bucket list from the kayak starting with a cobia!


----------



## Yaker (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------

